# Gemmy Fogger Pump



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey guys, i have a few gemmy foggers that i really hate to get rid of, and well this week while testing them out and cleaning them one had a pump failure. I contacted gemmy at www.gemmy.com but no dice, they dont sell replacement pumps. Anyone know where i can get a replacement pump for my fogger?? i can send pics just drop me a thread. PLEASE HELP! i need these foggers working!!!


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

I spent about a week talking to distributers in japan/china regarding the gemmy/fitco fogger pumps and I thought I might actualy have a leed on getting some imported, I went round and round w/ the manufacturer and had him say he would ship a minimum order of 100 pumps and I was ready to pull the trigger then the next day he wrote back (through a translater) and said he couldnt do less than 1500 and he could have them ready for shipment on the first. I wrote back asking the first of September and he replied "Oh no the first of January and the price could as much as double by then depending on the economy." At that time thay were $3 dollars and change not including shipping So needless to say I don't think you can find them anywhere. If you do there are alot of people interested including myself (I have 2 dead ones in the garage). I think the best bet would be to take advantage of the sales and buy a new one. I was so fed up w/ dying pumps so I pulled the trigger and bought a VEI 950 super fogger in hopes that it will be the last fogger I ever have to buy.


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

*Gemmy pump company*

Well... what i did was actually bought a new fogger too, 2 gemmys from walmart at $20 a pop. i even looked inside of one and found the company manufacturing the pumps. if you would like the company id be more than glad to give it to you. but it seems that the reason my pump failed was because of a black tube that sucks the fog from the reservoir through the pump to the heating element. the tube was bent down with a heat gun and over time actually crimped itself inward. running the pump dry one halloween. sadly i managed to repair that but not the pump. so yeah ehres the company name and the model number of the pump we need : the company is Shinlef the pump model is DSB and the item number is 40DSB later on i found a backwards r attached to a u and another number. i dont know if that inmportnant or not but that is E301528, i hope that can help you help us hehe well thanks for the info! get back to me when ya can on that if you are still interested


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

in fact heres a website selling them. their min. order is 1000 so thats a no but to show you that that is our pump here ya go!

http://johnwema.en.ec21.com/product...0522&product_nm=Micro_pump_solenoid_pump_pump


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

I think that that is the guy I went round and round with.....


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

well i actually got a reply from another company today selling the same type of pump but not the same round one we know inside of our foggers. the company sellnig them is gotech and from the e-mal they are willing to sell individual pumps for about $12

if you would like to e-mail them the hers the guy`s e-mail i talked to:

"Patrick Dietrich" <[email protected]>

the pump we want is probably the emx 08 shown on this page *gotec`s site* : http://www.novamaxindustrial.com/Gotec.htm

hope that helps out!


----------



## AndyTheRadioMan (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello Everyone.
I found this thread via a search engine because I also had a pump fail in my Gemmy fogger.
After seeing how hard it was to find a new pump, I got curious.....had some tools in arms reach, and as a typical guy would do, I actually took the pump out of the fogger, and carefully dismantled it. (I used a small channel locks pliers to CAREFULLY pry the metal away from the plastic nozzle on the side of the pump.
I cleaned out the piston area (There is only ONE moving part in the thing about the size of a pencil), and put it back together, and it is now working.

I didn't see an obvious problem, but an easier method, now that I know what's inside, might be to stick a small wire (like a straightened paper clip) down the nozzle that connects to the fog juice TANK hose, and try to free up the piston inside. Certainly alot cheaper that a new one, but no guarantees that it will work.

I've also taken pictures if anyone is interested......I have not posted them as of yet.

Happy haunting!

Andy


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Same principle.*



AndyTheRadioMan said:


> Hello Everyone.
> I found this thread via a search engine because I also had a pump fail in my Gemmy fogger.
> After seeing how hard it was to find a new pump, I got curious.....had some tools in arms reach, and as a typical guy would do, I actually took the pump out of the fogger, and carefully dismantled it. (I used a small channel locks pliers to CAREFULLY pry the metal away from the plastic nozzle on the side of the pump.
> I cleaned out the piston area (There is only ONE moving part in the thing about the size of a pencil), and put it back together, and it is now working.
> ...


Pretty sure all fogger pumps work on same principle. Namely a piston inside a cylinder/coil. AC voltage that is chopped to single wave. IE current is only allowed to flow in one direction via a diode. A couple of one way valves and that is it. What you likely cleaned was the valve. Regardless it is good to see this can do, gonna take this sucker apart and see how it ticks philosophy alive and well. I started taking stuff apart when I was 5 years old and I still am at 60.

Bravo !!!


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

See the problem i had was not trying to fiz the pump myself but a total failure of my pumps themselves. upon disecting them several things broke while they say for aidk... 3 months.. 

i ended up just going to walmart buying one of their cheap crappy foggers for like $12 and stealing the pump out of that after tweaking it a bit to suit my needs... needless to say my foggers are back up and running =)


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

$12!

I've said it before - I f*&^$%^& hate you yanks!

The cheapest fogger I can get costs AU$75 at a RadioShack equivalent!


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

send me paypal for fogger money + shipping ill have it sent out to you haha.... and itll be a walmart brand but its one of those metal ones made by gemmy. 


small 500 or 400 w 
ill have to check what they selling for this year...


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

thats if you want any =) for like 60 i can get you a ground fogger haha looks like the ones they sell at spirithalloween.com aka spencers.


----------

